# Teeth



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's upper left and right canines (the 1 big tooth on each side, so 2 teeth in total affected) have a small bit of plaque right up near the gum.

She gets bones, eats BH, chews, kongs, stag bars etc. So we will have to start some proper teeth brushing I think. 

What do you all do?

All of her other teeth are completely beautiful and pearly white btw!


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

Tropiclean tooth gell is fab and minty. its a no brush tooth gell but i still use a tooth brush. it keeps gypsys teeth cleaner than they wouldd be as she isnt a dog who chews on anything.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I will have to try that. We brush but it is not easy....


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

They do get used to it, inca used to hate it and it was a fight to get her to let me put the brush in her mouth, but she now just let's me get it over and done with. 


Try when they are sleeping, just play with their gums, touch there teeth with you finger.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lola's quite good at letting me touch her mouth and gums. So hopefully she'll allow me to brush them!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

We have a brush that goes on your finger, and toothpaste that is chicken flavoured...lady lets us scrub her teeth with it, last night I noticed a tiny bit of plaque on her teeth and I just removed it with my finger nail...not really all that technical. lol...it was a tiny amount


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> We have a brush that goes on your finger, and toothpaste that is chicken flavoured...lady lets us scrub her teeth with it, last night I noticed a tiny bit of plaque on her teeth and I just removed it with my finger nail...not really all that technical. lol...it was a tiny amount


Hey Mo it doesn't need to be technical, I do the same and have picked a bit of using my nail too  

I do laugh as I am constantly wiping doggy sleep, checking ears are clean and hair free, checking teeth and gums, claws and pads.. the list is endless really ... and the theres the bathing, grooming and anal glands .. lol


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

I too scraped a bit off with my nail...


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Lola's upper left and right canines (the 1 big tooth on each side, so 2 teeth in total affected) have a small bit of plaque right up near the gum.
> 
> She gets bones, eats BH, chews, kongs, stag bars etc. So we will have to start some proper teeth brushing I think.
> 
> ...


I am getting Molly used to getting her teeth brushed but it's not easy.......I have a finger brush and some Arm & Hammer Advanced Care Enzymatic toothpaste in poultry flavored fresh mint scent. She doesn't like it except to lick all the toothpaste off........guess practice makes it perfect She is a work in progress ha!! She loves to bite the finger brush so one day my finger will be gone


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

I have been trying to clean George's and Harrys teeth more often now, as my friends cairn my Harry's brother had some recent problems with his teeth. He had to have 8 teeth out poor little man he was upset for a while (fully recovered now). The proceedure cost her almost £400 owch it was a shock but had to be done. She now has some wipes from the vet which last about 6 weeks which you rub over their teeth which seems to work. Our dog groomer mention that she uses a gel that you put on their gums which she says works really well will have to find out what its called?


----------



## flowerchild (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for this post, Ruth. Bette had 10 or 11 teeth removed before I got her, and her breath is getting bad. Just ordered the tropiclean gel-thanks, Kendal!


----------

